# How do you remove sikaflexed brackets from the MH roof?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Any suggestions welcome please?

TM


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

You could try using a sharp chisel, bevelled side flat down against the roof and slowly ease it through the sikaflex. I used this method to remove the sealant before resealing a rooflight. Make sure the chisel is honed and it should glide through quite nicely without damaging or gouging the GRP surface :thumbright:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cheese wire I have heard.

Paul.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Try a fine blade like a Stanly Knife blade to cut the Sikaflex and then use Solvent No1 obtainable here http://www.vikingtapes.co.uk/p-1561-3m-solvent-number-1.aspx#.U-5-vnWCOSM

Take your time applying the solvent and cutting carefully. When brackets are released, cut away excess Sikaflex and re- clean with Solvent No 1


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Fine cheese wire then a sharp scraper and then if you are really fussy a good wax polish.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> use Solvent No1 obtainable here http://www.vikingtapes.co.uk/p-1561-3m-solvent-number-1.aspx#.U-5-vnWCOSM


Is this correct?
It would be very useful if there was an effective solvent for cured Sikaflex.
According to the Sika data sheet for 512 (caravan) it can only be removed mechanically once cured:

_Uncured Sikaflex®-512 Caravan
may be removed from tools and
equipment with Sika® Remover-
208 or another suitable solvent.
Once cured, the material can only
be removed mechanically._

PS: Cheese wire is probably the preferred method.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

belt sander....any sander


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

If it is a large bracket with sika flex underneath the lot leave it there

Because you will probably have to distroy the brackets to get them off and risk scratching the roof

If it's narrow with a thick bed of the stuff either a Stanley knife blade or very flexible and sharpened palate knife or scraper

I once tried to get off a faulty thin walk on solar panel off my roof. Took me ages I stared by trying to lift one corner to access sika flex then peel it back . It was like a sardine can lid by the time I finished


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

If it is a large bracket with sika flex underneath the lot leave it there

Because you will probably have to distroy the brackets to get them off and risk scratching the roof

If it's narrow with a thick bed of the stuff either a Stanley knife blade or very flexible and sharpened palate knife or scraper

I once tried to get off a faulty thin walk on solar panel off my roof. Took me ages I stared by trying to lift one corner to access sika flex then peel it back . It was like a sardine can lid by the time I finished


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

crimbo said:


> You could try using a sharp chisel, bevelled side flat down against the roof and slowly ease it through the sikaflex. I used this method to remove the sealant before resealing a rooflight. Make sure the chisel is honed and it should glide through quite nicely without damaging or gouging the GRP surface :thumbright:


Give it a try buddy :wink:


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

crimbo said:


> You could try using a sharp chisel, bevelled side flat down against the roof and slowly ease it through the sikaflex. I used this method to remove the sealant before resealing a rooflight. Make sure the chisel is honed and it should glide through quite nicely without damaging or gouging the GRP surface :thumbright:


Give it a try buddy :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have successfully removed Sikaflexed items using a scalpel and/or a Stanley knife.

It is like a fairly tough rubber when cured.

Peter


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I had to remove two solar panels from my GRP roof recently,
I purchased a draper 3 peace edging trowel kit for £5.80 from tool station , the smallest trowel 5"x1/2" is perfect after grinding down one side to make it sharp, 
I just pushed into the sikaflex then levered gently sideways against the panel, very easy to do just take your time, after removal a gentle scrape will remove the rest with a polish to finish, 

This is assuming that a reasonable bead of sikaflex was put down in the first place, if it's really thin then cheese wire is probably the way to go,


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Bill has just removed two solar panel bracket from the roof that were fixed with sikaflex. He used the stanley knife method - making lots of careful cuts through the adhesive with the Stanley knife then using a blade thingie (technical term) normally sold for taking paint off windows. He didn't use solvent but did get the last bits off by using lighter fluid. 

Hope this helps. It's brilliant stuff when you want to stick, not so good when you want to remove.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

When replacing roof lights recently I used a 30 cm hacksaw blade with one side filed down to give a "cutting" edge. A bit like the cheese wire solution - where do you buy cheese wire anyway? :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

kimbo4x4 said:


> When replacing roof lights recently I used a 30 cm hacksaw blade with one side filed down to give a "cutting" edge. A bit like the cheese wire solution - where do you buy cheese wire anyway? :?


eBay £2!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not tried SikaFlex removal, but just Removed Stixall (now the same company) I used one of the long snap off type knives, then a sharpened chisel with the edge just take off so as not to damage the paint, just rub the tip on some hard wood, I the removed the remainder with standard thinners and a piece of chisel shaped wood.

Beware of using thinners, do a test first out of site.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just used sealant remover from Screwfix (cheap) to remove old sikiflex, was a little sceptical about it's usage but was pleasently surprised at how easy it removed it when left for 30 minutes.

Phil


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Had the same job removing a bath lift from a tiled wall.
Crown Tools of Sheffield ( and I guess others ) make a flush cutting saw, which is very thin and flexible. It can be inserted and flexed flat as it cuts through the sealant. 
Clean up with the usual solvents afterwards.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you for all the replies.

took panel off, left brackets in-place in the end.

Like the cheese wire plan!

TM


----------

